
Financial Times’ Twitter, tech blog hijacked by the Syrian Electronic Army - duck
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/05/financial-times-twitter-tech-blog-hijacked-by-the-syrian-electronic-army/
======
saosebastiao
So can someone explain to me what they could possibly hope to accomplish by
hacking into media companies? That they could publish propaghanda and have it
go unnoticed? Its a serious question....I have no clue here.

